# lake sinclair



## brianp31 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm headed to Sinclair later this week.  Just a mile or so south of the refugee.  Are any birds around?  Will be my second time hunting here, am unfamiliar.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 12, 2010)

o lord, dont tell me where your going to be...and thats a big negative on the birds


----------



## brianp31 (Jan 12, 2010)

just got a house up there went right after xmas, saw 2 flights and that was it.  jump a fair amount of mallards scouting.  So the refugee does not help?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 12, 2010)

Dont listen to him, its slap covered up !!! There was a guy on here earlier that killed some surf scooters out there over the weekend


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 12, 2010)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Dont listen to him, its slap covered up !!! There was a guy on here earlier that killed some surf scooters out there over the weekend



you know, your right, i did see them scoters.


----------



## over&under (Jan 12, 2010)

Just do not get caught hunting the refugees. Those people come to this country to escape persecution!


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 12, 2010)

Man fellas, ya'll ain't right.....


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 12, 2010)

over&under said:


> Just do not get caught hunting the refugees. Those people come to this country to escape persecution!


dangit boy you beat me to it!


----------



## oscar (Jan 12, 2010)

Hunted sinclair two years ago, finially i got tired of hunting public land but i did kill a black duck there in a back water creek


----------



## Cane_Cutter (Jan 13, 2010)

Sinclair is deemed one of Georgia's most prestigious duck hunting locations. I think it is in the top 3 right next to Lake Juliette and Dyers Pasture.


----------



## BreamReaper (Jan 13, 2010)

Those mallards were just waiting on that molded Sunbeam bud, but hey an easy kill i guess.


----------



## brianp31 (Jan 13, 2010)

figured most are pets around there....thanks anyways.


----------



## makeemfreefall75 (Oct 21, 2011)

If Juliette is prime for ducks we are screwed because Juliette has ANTI-ducks unless you go on a day when they are doing a youth hunt at the refuge


----------

